# Upgrade to 13.0 -BETA2



## elimelech007 (Feb 13, 2021)

Going to test freeBSD 13.0-BETA2 I do: 
	
	



```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 13.0-BETA2
```
, but it gives me :

```
The following file could not be merged automatically: /etc/login.conf
Press Enter to edit this file in vi and resolve the conflicts
manually...
```

Press Enter and go to /etc/login.conf 

```
<<<<<<< current version
        :umask=022:\
        :charset=UTF-8:\
        :lang=C.UTF-8:

=======
        :umask=022:\
        :charset=UTF-8:\
        :lang=C.UTF-8:

>>>>>>> 13.0-BETA2
```

Fixed, then nothing has changed, it still does not work

#cap_mkdb /etc/login.conf


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2021)

You need to remove the bit between the `<<<<<<< current version` and `=======`. You also need to remove those markers. Then save and quit (`ESC :wq` if you're not familiar with vi(1)).


----------



## elimelech007 (Feb 13, 2021)

I do so, but for some reason it does not work. Throws the same error


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2021)

Look further in that file, it's likely there are more of those markers. Make sure you save your changes. Also note it's going to ask this same question every time you run `freebsd-update upgrade -r 13.0-BETA2`. Once the `upgrade` step has finished you need to run `freebsd-update install` to actually install it.


----------



## elimelech007 (Feb 13, 2021)

There are no more markers. I react in another reactor, in ee 
But for some reason the error is not corrected!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2021)

What error?


----------



## Deleted member 66267 (Feb 14, 2021)

What's about a fresh install on a VM? Anything with BETA, ALPHA or RC is risky to use and it's expected to be problems when upgrading. Even if you want to help test the upgrading procedure, try on a VM, too. Bleeding edge has it costs, of course.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2021)

failure said:


> Anything with BETA, ALPHA or RC is risky to use and it's expected to be problems when upgrading.


Some people won't use .0 versions for production systems at all. Myself included. That said, for my home systems and test set ups, of course I'm going to try and test it.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Feb 14, 2021)

elimelech007 said:


> Going to test freeBSD 13.0-BETA2 I do:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see what you have here. The part above "===" line is what you have in your CURRENT installation. The part with "<<<" is added as a comment and must be removed in any case.
Then the part below "===" is from the upgraded version of this file.
So, you must remove either below or above "===" line, the line itself and both lines having "<<<" and ">>>".
What remains will look like this:

```
:umask=022:
:charset=UTF-8:
:lang=C.UTF-8:
```
After fixing this it will MOVE YOU TO THE NEXT FILE that needs to be fixed in similar manner. So it's not any "error" -- just there are more than one file to fix. After you're done with all of these (no more than 4-5 of them or so), it will show you the results etc. THEN you're done.
EDIT: then you are done with editing . Not with the upgrading.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2021)

free-and-bsd said:


> After fixing this it will MOVE YOU TO THE NEXT FILE that needs to be fixed in similar manner. So it's not any "error" -- just there are more than one file to fix. After you're done with all of these (no more than 4-5 of them or so), it will show you the results etc. THEN you're done.


Also note that these changes will be made during the `freebsd-update install` phase. Not before. So when you "fix" those merge issues the original files will NOT be changed yet. The changes will be made during the `freebsd-update install` steps.


----------

